# Extremely Green, Help & advise please



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all 

Well this is a First for me. I have never used a post like this but have had the pleasure of reading all your questions and answers. Very Interesting and informative. 

I am sure this has all be disused and asked but I can not seem to find them and have some questions I would like to put out to you all and hoping you will have some patience and share some of you knowledge with me.

We are a South African couple who are on expat in Singapore and my husbands contract and project ends at the end of the year. We still have one more child to educate (14 year old daughter ) I am obviously not goggling or looking in the correct places as I have not found a school yet but sure they are in Thailand. My scenario is that hubby might take a job in Saudi and due to all the unrest in our own country we do not wish to go back and staying on in Singapore is really expensive once the contract ends.. so does the living allowances etc end .

If we were to get it right and move to Thailand, my requirements would be a really good school then obviously the area in which we live and now to add all this in a pot I would really like to be close or on nice beach area but safety is a big issue for us, I have visited Thailand and seen a bit but a holiday is just that it is not day to day living and fully aware of that.

I see that a few of you are from all over the world and if you do not think Thailand then where else do you think I should look at staying. I know this is such a broad question and it is all about likes and personalities but going to be at a cross roads in a few months and looking for a solution to my dilemma. 

Although being on Expat in Singapore it was a relatively easy move as the company sorted everything and we had some friends this side so it was a huge move but not as daunting as our next step as we are not sure which step to take or where it will take us. 

So I am going to be brave now and post this and hope I dont get shot down in flames. 

Look forward to your replies. 

Kindest Regards 
Sing-SA


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sing-SA said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well this is a First for me. I have never used a post like this but have had the pleasure of reading all your questions and answers. Very Interesting and informative.
> 
> ...



Sing-SA,

Others might disagree but I think it will be somewhat difficult for you to live on a semi-permanent basis unless you or your husband was sponsored by a Thai business. That said, one avenue to look at would be your own embassy. Perhaps they would hire you and that would give you the legitimacy to stay in Thailand.

That said, if your husband is going to be working in Saudi Arabia he should be getting a pretty good paycheck which is helpful. Two other areas you could look at would be Malaysia [VERY easy getting 90 day visas or you could even apply for a MM2H visa [I don't think it's that great personally] No problem getting visa renewals but you do have to go to the border every 90 days. That said, Air Asia is cheap or the train/bus. Thousands do it. While I liked Malaysia I prefer northern Thailand [cooler] but they do have some nice beaches. If you are in Georgetown the Batu Ferringhi area is pretty good. Malaysia is 65% Muslim but he people are very nice. Chinese make up another 35% [and seem to own everything] with a modest Indian population.

A better choice might be Bali. While a bit more expensive it's not that much more. While it IS a part of Indonesia - which is mostly Muslim - Bali is Indian. The island is very safe, the beaches are lovely and the people are very nice. Indonesia seems to be a place you can get a visa pretty easy but I'm not an expert on it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

Serendipity2 said:


> Sing-SA,
> 
> Others might disagree but I think it will be somewhat difficult for you to live on a semi-permanent basis unless you or your husband was sponsored by a Thai business. That said, one avenue to look at would be your own embassy. Perhaps they would hire you and that would give you the legitimacy to stay in Thailand.
> 
> ...



Dear Serendipity

Thank you so much for your advice and I will go an have a look at all the places you mentioned, We dont want anything to touristy and I would love to meet genuine people but my biggest concern is my 14 year daughter and her education. Its just that I have to have a plan "B" for the end of November and if worst comes to worst and we have to relocate I am so worried what my next move will be as it is all so unsettling as I can your you can relate. Just need a nice happy "Base" that he has to come to as he will be on a rotating schedule but nothing has been finalized but all this research also takes time and getting all the paper work and schooling etc . I have been looking on the net at a place called "Chaing Mai" they seem to have a good school that side but it is expensive but then all the expat schools are. I am just glad that my boys are bigger in some respects and now one is Studying at a University doing his Masters degree town in South Africa which is really safe and the other on want to go and Study in Australia in Jan so really torn in the middle this side as you can see. 
Thank you for taking time out to reply to me and if you can think of any other options, choices etc would love to hear from you. Take care and many thanks again .


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sing-SA said:


> Dear Serendipity
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and I will go an have a look at all the places you mentioned, We dont want anything to touristy and I would love to meet genuine people but my biggest concern is my 14 year daughter and her education. Its just that I have to have a plan "B" for the end of November and if worst comes to worst and we have to relocate I am so worried what my next move will be as it is all so unsettling as I can your you can relate. Just need a nice happy "Base" that he has to come to as he will be on a rotating schedule but nothing has been finalized but all this research also takes time and getting all the paper work and schooling etc . I have been looking on the net at a place called "Chaing Mai" they seem to have a good school that side but it is expensive but then all the expat schools are. I am just glad that my boys are bigger in some respects and now one is Studying at a University doing his Masters degree town in South Africa which is really safe and the other on want to go and Study in Australia in Jan so really torn in the middle this side as you can see.
> Thank you for taking time out to reply to me and if you can think of any other options, choices etc would love to hear from you. Take care and many thanks again .



Sing-SA,

Chiang Mai is great but again the issue will be the visa and being able to stay there. You CAN get a 90 day [check for SA] tourist visa but they are getting more difficult about handing them out. 

Perhaps another consideration would be Australia. Your daughter wouldn't need to go to a special school and they've got some great beaches. I've not been to Perth but I know they've some excellent beaches on the west coast of Australia. The east coast has a lot of fabulous beaches. Living in the outback is much cheaper than in say Sydney or Melbourne but it's a really great country. I think, as a South African citizen you would get preferred treatment on visas as well. The only trouble with Australia is that it's not close to any where else so if you DO have to make a visa run it's more expensive than, say, Chiang Mai or Penang or even Bali. 

Is it possible you could live in Saudi Arabia? If your husband is working for Aramco there is a chance of living there. I lived there for over two years and it's a really great experience and one of the safest countries you'll ever travel to. Even safer than Singapore which is saying something! Crime is VERY low in Saudi Arabia and for those who transgress, justice IS swift for those who commit a crime. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

Serendipity2 said:


> Sing-SA,
> 
> Chiang Mai is great but again the issue will be the visa and being able to stay there. You CAN get a 90 day [check for SA] tourist visa but they are getting more difficult about handing them out.
> 
> ...


Hi Again and thank you for your reply
Yes we have looked at Australia but it is extremely difficult to get in as hubby has just turned 50 and although he is an expert in his field it is almost impossible unless we start up a company which is not viable for us at this moment in time. A few other South Africans here in Singapore are looking into going to Thailand and thought that I should also do some of my own homework and research to see what our next move and plan will be. Hubby will be on a rotation basis should he end up taking the Saudi job. 

Being a Western family and having the freedom to do many things I think my daughter would be extremely unhappy in what I have read about Saudi . She loves going to the movies and having friends over , shopping , music and just normal general girl fun things. We uprooted her when we came to Singapore and although she is an easy child she loves being active and busy and she has settled down to make a new life and think the major up upheaval to such a restricted place would just make her so unhappy.(I know this sounds like she is a spoil t brat but she really is not. We certainly dont allow our kids to dictate life to us but just looking for a option and a happy medium that will suit us . 

I am sure there is a similar family situation that side and just looking at all avenues to be honest. 

I really appreciate you input and honestly and for putting in the time to respond to me as I am sure someone has posted about this or something similar before so I do apologize if you are having to go over it all again.

Kind Regards and look forward to your response.

Sing-SA - ?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sing-SA said:


> Hi Again and thank you for your reply
> Yes we have looked at Australia but it is extremely difficult to get in as hubby has just turned 50 and although he is an expert in his field it is almost impossible unless we start up a company which is not viable for us at this moment in time. A few other South Africans here in Singapore are looking into going to Thailand and thought that I should also do some of my own homework and research to see what our next move and plan will be. Hubby will be on a rotation basis should he end up taking the Saudi job.
> 
> Being a Western family and having the freedom to do many things I think my daughter would be extremely unhappy in what I have read about Saudi . She loves going to the movies and having friends over , shopping , music and just normal general girl fun things. We uprooted her when we came to Singapore and although she is an easy child she loves being active and busy and she has settled down to make a new life and think the major up upheaval to such a restricted place would just make her so unhappy.(I know this sounds like she is a spoil t brat but she really is not. We certainly dont allow our kids to dictate life to us but just looking for a option and a happy medium that will suit us .
> ...




Sing-SA,

I'm surprised you would have any difficulty living in Australia. Isn't South Africa a part of the "Commonwealth"? I know Australia, New Zealand and Canada are - and thought South Africa was as well. I don't know what his age would have to do with living in Australia - especially if he/you didn't work there. 

You didn't mention who your husband was going to be working for but if he is going to be working for Aramco, living in Saudi Arabia would be, believe it or not, pretty exciting for you and your daughter. You would be living [probably] in Dhahran, Ras Tanura or perhaps another 'compound' but they are mini-cities with shopping, a cinema [but you would probably be better off renting movies] and all the other things of a small city. True, a woman may not drive outside the compound but I found most didn't go into town that much anyway but it certainly isn't dangerous - quite the reverse. There are a few thousand people living in the Aramco compounds, most all are families [with children] and from all over the world. Your daughter would get a far better education - both in and out of the classroom than she would in say, Thailand, Malaysia or some other SE Asian country. The key though is, is your husband, if he chooses, going to be working for Aramco. If not then this might not apply. Aramco is THE best employer in Saudi Arabia - by far - and has a long history working in Saudi Arabia for the royal family / Saudi government. Good luck 

Serendipity2


----------



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow thank you for all that. I am not sure at the moment of the name of the Saudi company and just trying to get a t plan "B "in place but will DEFINITIVELY send a copy of you post to my husband as he worked in Qatar before and he said it was really no place for our family (although it could suite a younger family ) This has been most helpful as I did not realize that they had a good educational system for Western Ex Pat Children and she is at the age where it is her last couple of years at school and she is not a child who would like to go to boarding school if it can be avoided. I have heard that a lot of the teacher come and go rather frequently so there is the lack of continuity but in saying this it is all on hear say and reading about it on the net and not first hand experience. Thank you for your reply again and will keep you posted .
Kind Regards
Sing-SA - who knows where...

PS. South Africans have a really hard time getting into Australia and should you get the nod to get in it comes with GREAT financial expense and tons & tons & then more paper work believe it or not. Some even go though all this and then have to go back to SA. The Australian community are really friendly to South Africans but it is the immigration system that is so tedious and full of red tape.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi - Just to second S2's comments at the outset, as a couple with no employment in Thailand, it would be difficult to get hold of a visa in your circumstances. Take a look at this post by KhwaamLaap, and although it's addressed to a Brit, a lot of it applies to your situation (non-Thai couple under 50 with daughter and income from abroad).

Best of luck with your search. A lot of people are finding the visa situation in the likes of Vietnam considerably easier, perhaps worth a look?


----------



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for the link and your input. Although Hubby is not happy about it he turned the big 50 already.

Found the information about the schooling in Saudi quite interesting and it is food for thought so will just have to see which way the windy road of life takes us .

I am so pleased to have found this site and how you all give up your free time and valuable lessons you have learn along the way and share it with everyone . 

It refreshing in this dog eat dog world to see some wonderful that people care and contribute to others that may be following and giving so freely and in such a non selfish way as life is really far to short to know it all so HUGE thanks you to all of you who contribute . 

Sing-Sa ..???


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Unfortunately reaching the big 50 is only useful in visa applications, if a retirement visa is being applied for - under which conditions working is not allowed. Thailand really is difficult to move to, but it's definitely worth it if you can find a solution!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Unfortunately reaching the big 50 is only useful in visa applications, if a retirement visa is being applied for - under which conditions working is not allowed. Thailand really is difficult to move to, but it's definitely worth it if you can find a solution!



frogblogger,

I'm no expert - far from it - but I'm wondering if that "no work" applies to someone in Thailand that's working outside of Thailand too. I know a retiree IN Thailand can't work IN Thailand but how would they know if you lived on a retirement visa in Thailand but worked out of Kingdom? Worth a shot in my opinion if her husband can move the family to Thailand and "commute" to his work. I'm sure he would be creative as to how/why he needs to leave Thailand for protracted periods while family remains. Again, I'm not sure but that sure sounds like a plan to me.

That said, if husband IS working for Aramco in Saudi Arabia I would strongly suggest she live there. Saudi Arabia is pretty incredible in many ways and while in the Aramco compound [very large] it's like living in a very cosmopolitan - but small - city. Everyone BUT Saudis live in the compound - most are European but there are Pakistanis, Filipinos, Australians and a broad spectrum of humanity. Very interesting life, very safe, most of the comforts of the USA and great shopping. Plus the Rub' al Khali desert [the empty quarter] is stunning

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

In theory it's not allowed, in practice......

There's a issue of where tax is paid - if it's tax-free Saudi income, and can't be declared in Thailand (in doing so the authorities might check his residence visa and he could be in serious trouble).

No doubt some people 'tweak' the system in this manner, who have part-time virtually untraceable jobs earning a few dollars over the internet for example, but working full-time earning relatively big bucks in Saudi? I wouldn't be comfortable doing it, personally...


----------



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

Interesting once more and Thank you Serendipity2 and Frogblogger. I could not have asked the question better if I tried and a very valid answer.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> In theory it's not allowed, in practice......
> 
> There's a issue of where tax is paid - if it's tax-free Saudi income, and can't be declared in Thailand (in doing so the authorities might check his residence visa and he could be in serious trouble).
> 
> No doubt some people 'tweak' the system in this manner, who have part-time virtually untraceable jobs earning a few dollars over the internet for example, but working full-time earning relatively big bucks in Saudi? I wouldn't be comfortable doing it, personally...



frogblogger,

If someone was working in Saudi Arabia [and for this illustration, having their money deposited into an account in South Africa] I'm not sure what law they would be breaking. Then they could withdraw their money from an ATM in Thailand and no one needs to know. I'm trying to think how they could get caught - unless they admitted to it and then, worst case, Thailand asked them to leave. I just don't think Thai Immigration is that sharp or frankly cares so long as they do NOT work in Thailand. I've met a LOT of expats working in Thailand and many had 'retirement' visas. I've yet to hear of one being caught unless it's investing in a business and the other owners decide it would be more profitable for you to be gone. BUT if the majority of their money was kept OUT of Thailand and only brought into Kingdom via an ATM transaction I think the Thais would rather see that extra money in the country than not. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it is a tricky one to answer and the money would go into an account but not South Africa , it would have to be off shore account but SA does have a ruling that they do not charge you tax if you have worked and earned the country for 7 months of the year. So not sure who we would would pay tax to as it would be tax free money but sure someone somewhere would want tax money. mmm not sure at all 2 be honest .


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sing-SA said:


> Is it is a tricky one to answer and the money would go into an account but not South Africa , it would have to be off shore account but SA does have a ruling that they do not charge you tax if you have worked and earned the country for 7 months of the year. So not sure who we would would pay tax to as it would be tax free money but sure someone somewhere would want tax money. mmm not sure at all 2 be honest .



Sing-SA,

I'm going to have to send you my bill! 

Technically you owe taxes to South Africa so you would need to see what their take is. Each country is different so that would be where to start BUT I doubt they tax their expats. Find out. If they don't - at least after being out of South Africa for a legally prescribed period, then you would owe nothing. Certainly you would not owe Thailand a baht since they don't tax money earned overseas.

Open a bank account in Malaysia or Singapore [both very safe and should be easy] or even in Japan and make all deposits there - not in South Africa or Thailand. When you need $$$$ just go to an ATM and dial up the money you need. For any bills you might pay back home, you can do a ETF and send the cash with the click of a mouse.

Thailand isn't going to check on your husband but if you were worried he could catch an Air Asia flight to Singapore and then have tickets [via the Internet] from Singapore or Kuala Lumpur to Bahrain or into the new [for me] airport in Damman, Saudi Arabia. Aramco also has facilities along the Red Sea. What kind of work does he do? That would give me an idea as to whether it's Aramco or not. 

Depending on your lifestyle you can easily live on $US1500 for a couple and a bit more for daughter/school. Still, if you CAN live in Saudi Arabia - even for a year or three - you would be happy you did. 

The media gives westerners a non-objective view of Saudi Arabia that isn't justified and in many cases done on purpose. It's a pretty great country and I enjoyed my 2 1/2 years there immensely. Do a Google search on the country - there are many things so see AND you're a hop, skip and jump to destinations such as Petra in Jordan, the great pyramids of Egypt, the fabulous Istanbul, Isfahan and other exciting destinations in Iran [and yes, it's VERY safe for you] and dozens of other places to visit. My bill is in the mail! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

What can I say...YOUR A STAR... The answer to you question is that SA does not charge us tax as we are out the country. We do have an HSBC account and we are clicking the mouse for back home bills from time to time . Got to pay varsity fees etc. The other question you asked is does he work for Aramco at the moment no as we are with another crowd on Ex Pat here in Singapore . It will be coming to and end in November and then they get funny about keeping the kids in school and landlords here dont like you in the Condos without a 2 year lease and they just dont like to do month to month this side. Its a long story so as I said we have to look for the plan "B" Hubby is a Snr Electrical & Instrumentation Superintendent in the oil and gas field. 

A really hard working man worth his oats and held in high regard buy his colleagues and superiors but its the paper shuffles who decide your fate at the end of the day as guys get demobbed and moved around etc as I am sure you know. 

Never looked at things the way you explained it about traveling that side of the world and should the education be suitable I am sure we can do getaways and explore as you say. Chatting with you has really broadened my thoughts and THANK YOU for that . 

As I said I am still at the research stage and I put this Sing contract together for him as he was not able to communicate with them while he was in Qatar . 

Had a look at the company you mentioned and as you say if you going to a place go with the company that will look after you as we did have 2 contracts prior in other countries (I did not join him) which was really harsh going.. accommodation , food and trips home were not delivered as promised. 

I still have to get the name and location from him as to where this Saudi job is but he has been doing 12 hours plus this side , madness but the project needs it as he is such a committed person. Oh well let me not rabble on and bore you.. So where and how do I settle my bill with you..


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sing-SA said:


> What can I say...YOUR A STAR... The answer to you question is that SA does not charge us tax as we are out the country. We do have an HSBC account and we are clicking the mouse for back home bills from time to time . Got to pay varsity fees etc. The other question you asked is does he work for Aramco at the moment no as we are with another crowd on Ex Pat here in Singapore . It will be coming to and end in November and then they get funny about keeping the kids in school and landlords here dont like you in the Condos without a 2 year lease and they just dont like to do month to month this side. Its a long story so as I said we have to look for the plan "B" Hubby is a Snr Electrical & Instrumentation Superintendent in the oil and gas field.
> 
> A really hard working man worth his oats and held in high regard buy his colleagues and superiors but its the paper shuffles who decide your fate at the end of the day as guys get demobbed and moved around etc as I am sure you know.
> 
> ...



Sing-SA,

If your husband is in the oil and gas instrumentation business he would want to talk to Aramco. They are the Rolls Royce of companies in the Middle East and they take VERY good care of their employees. They don't [or at least didn't use to] hire on contract. When you're hired you're 'permanent' and if your job ends they find something to keep you. They DO hire Servorg [service organizations] and those employees are on contract. Sometimes they're renewed but not always and the Servorg can hire/fire as they see fit. Aramco can also 'help' to terminate a Servorg employee should they choose but I doubt that happens very often. Still, better to work for Aramco but if a Servorg spot is open take it and make sure he gets noticed by Aramco who can hire him away for themselves. 

The American [now International] compound is pretty nice to live in, they have great clinics, hospitals, shopping for food etc so you don't have to go into town - but going into the local town/city is very enjoyable. I loved visiting the souks [bought a Turkish wedding ring or puzzle ring] and a fabulous stereo system and Nikon Camera. I still have the ring and the camera has been replaced recently by a new digital Nikon but shopping in Saudi Arabia is FABULOUS. They have the best of the best and the prices are fair.

Anyway, if he's going to be looking for a job contact Aramco as they ARE the best. Do a bit of research on them - I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## Sing-SA (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes been just on line looking and yes Hubby is with Oil & Gas here in Singapore and once his 1st project was finished they ear marked him for the one he is on now but our EP (Employment Pass end at the end of October and they said they would extend it but then it goes month to month they have employed him as permanents staff but that seems to mean nothing to them, just a months notice and its all unsettling for my daughter and schooling as I can sure you can imagine and we are now chasing the money for the next few years to make all this hard work count. I don't see anything for his field at the moment but have sent his CV off anyway. 

So will keep looking for something for him. What line of work were you in that side if I may ask? 

Its been so great communicating with you as you have so much to share. Thank once again and hope you will post me again.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sing-SA said:


> Yes been just on line looking and yes Hubby is with Oil & Gas here in Singapore and once his 1st project was finished they ear marked him for the one he is on now but our EP (Employment Pass end at the end of October and they said they would extend it but then it goes month to month they have employed him as permanents staff but that seems to mean nothing to them, just a months notice and its all unsettling for my daughter and schooling as I can sure you can imagine and we are now chasing the money for the next few years to make all this hard work count. I don't see anything for his field at the moment but have sent his CV off anyway.
> 
> So will keep looking for something for him. What line of work were you in that side if I may ask?
> 
> Its been so great communicating with you as you have so much to share. Thank once again and hope you will post me again.




Sing-SA,

There are probably other companies to work for in the oil & gas field. I would also look into jobs in the Emirates [Doha, Dubai, Abu Dahbi, Qater] as well as Kuwait, Bahrain and Libya to name a few. A good source of jobs [as i remember was the Houston Chronicle and do a "Google" for a magazine Oil and Gas Journal and others in that same line. It IS possible you could land a job in the USA as well, if you want to live here! 

I was the Cost Engineer for the Berri Sulphur recovery plant near the Royal Port City of Jubail on the Arabian [or Persian] gulf. We took the tail gas [residule gas] after separating the ethane, methane, butane and propane, and ran it through a catalytic process to create elemental sulphur. It took a bit over 2 years to build the $148 million plant and turned a waste product which we use to flare [burn] into a money-making product. 

Serendipity2


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi I am a South African living in Penang have been here nearly a year now and really loving it. Renewing the 90 day visa is not a problem here just too much of a duty, however in saying that there is the option of going on the MM2H should you decide this is where you would like to stay. There are quite a few international schools here (look up Uplands intnl school in Batu Ferringhi or Dalat in Tanjung Bungah). Being SA myself I can relate to how daunting this all is for you. I wish you all the best of luck with your decision and research.

Casey1


----------

